# Listen to the Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Utah Wildlife Board is meeting this morning to finalize the 2013-14 upland game and turkey regulations (among a few other things). Here's the meeting agenda and the link to the live audio stream.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there a way to listen to a recording of this?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/board-minutes.html it take a while for them to get the audio up.


----------

